# Capita Mercury 159 or 161?



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

2mm difference? I doubt you'll notice it at all.

Oohhhh. You meant compared to your old board. It might take some getting used to but I don't think it will feel like a boat. Advantage that you won't get heel or toe drag on hard carves or steep terrain.


----------



## SeattlePNW (Aug 14, 2017)

I was debating between the 157, 159, and 161.. Capita when I talked to them on the phone (they are good at answering phone calls or emails). 157 would be great as a resort board while 159 would be better for me if I want more powder. They suggested I do not go further to 161 unless I have a larger boot (as I am size 8) and I am 165-170 lbs. While it is only 2mm cm difference from length but the sidecuts are definitely different and wider, seen it in person and which is why I will demo both sizes from my local shop to see what I like better.


----------



## Chavlet (Apr 7, 2016)

Sounds like maybe the 159 would be a better option? I'm worried that the 161 will be a bit cumbersome.

I dont have a quiver so the board needs to deal with everything (tight trees, park) as well as steep n deep.

I'm pairing it with Union Atlas bindings and either Burton rulers or Adidas tactical adv.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

If you find yourself dragging your elbow on the snow when you lay into your carve, get the 161. If you don't, then at your weight, I'd probably get the 159 or even the 157( I can't remember if that is the smallest size). I have last years 161 and it is a really fun board. 

Now here is the shitty news about this board if you have a narrow stance. The 161 has basically a minimum of right around a 22" stance. So if you ride right around there, you are going to have a bad time trying to set back your stance an inch or more for powder. I don't know what the 157 and 159 have, but it's worth looking into since you don't have a quiver. Give them a call and see what they say.

Good luck, shred on and let us know what you get.


----------



## Chavlet (Apr 7, 2016)

MMSlasher said:


> If you find yourself dragging your elbow on the snow when you lay into your carve, get the 161. If you don't, then at your weight, I'd probably get the 159 or even the 157( I can't remember if that is the smallest size). I have last years 161 and it is a really fun board.
> 
> Now here is the shitty news about this board if you have a narrow stance. The 161 has basically a minimum of right around a 22" stance. So if you ride right around there, you are going to have a bad time trying to set back your stance an inch or more for powder. I don't know what the 157 and 159 have, but it's worth looking into since you don't have a quiver. Give them a call and see what they say.
> 
> Good luck, shred on and let us know what you get.




great advice thanks!

luckily i ride with a wide ass stance as im pretty tall (6"3.5), i was almost maxed out on my old K2 so that shouldn't be an issue.

How heavy are you if i may ask?

sounds like i should go with the 159!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd go 159 but realistically there's minimal difference in two CMs in the same board. Don't let the waist width scare you. Capita's Death Grip sidecut has a bump in the middle that exaggerates the waist width. They're normal width boards at the inserts and elsewhere.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> I'd go 159 but realistically there's minimal difference in two CMs in the same board. Don't let the waist width scare you. Capita's Death Grip sidecut has a bump in the middle that exaggerates the waist width. They're normal width boards at the inserts and elsewhere.


For his boot size, ya would most likely be fine. Though he may feel the jump in width a little bit early on, esp coming from a 25.1 ww to 25.9/26.1 in the 2 respective Merc sizes. But should still ride solid with size 11 boots.

But for someone like myself at 8US boots, the 159 Mercury felt like a boat edge to edge compared to my main boards w/ smaller ww around the 24.8/25 ww mark. So I'd argue you would feel the difference mainly in ww, esp for us smaller footed riders.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Hopefully you can get one. I just left Tactics in Bend and the shop manager said a Capita order with the BSOD and Mercury are stuck at customs. Not sure if there's other stock in the states but I'm looking at that board myself.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Chavlet said:


> How heavy are you if i may ask?


Somewhere between 200-215, it's been a while since I jumped on a scale.


ridinbend said:


> Capita order with the BSOD and Mercury are stuck at customs.


And here I thought getting a free bag of snow with my snowboard purchase was just luck. Turns out they are giving it with every purchase.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

"Eh, it's just 2 cm", said no woman ever.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Same stats as you and I ride the 157. Personally I wouldn?t want to ride anything larger. In fact, I wouldn?t mind trying the 155. If this was my only board, I would still stick with the 157.


----------

